# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Rovio Pivot, tabletop telepresence robot, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

----------


## Airicist

Rovio Pivot

Published on Aug 12, 2014

----------

